# Veterans Ombudsman:  Vocational, educational funding, programming needs work



## The Bread Guy (26 Aug 2013)

This from the news release (highlights mine) ....


> Guy Parent, Canada’s Veterans Ombudsman, released today a report entitled _Investing in Veterans Vocational Training_. The report examines the delivery and adequacy of Veterans Affairs Canada’s vocational rehabilitation and assistance services and presents recommendations to ensure that Veterans Affairs Canada maintains its commitment to effectively re-establish Veterans into civilian life.
> 
> (....)
> 
> For example, *under current regulations, the maximum tuition allotment of $20,000 creates a barrier for eligible Veterans to complete a University undergraduate degree, as the 2012-2013 average cost of doing so is $22,324. In addition, approved training is often limited to programs that build on the applicant’s existing skills, experience and training, rather than allowing them to pursue occupations in line with their current motivations, interest and aptitude* ....



.... and what the Minister has to say:


> .... In line with the recommendation made by the Ombudsman to enhance performance measures, Veterans Affairs Canada has already taken steps to work closely with Rehabilitation Program partners to carefully monitor the delivery of vocational services to ensure that goals are met and that Veterans are supported. As Veterans Affairs Canada moves further forward on its evaluation, additional data will be collected on the training and other vocational services Veterans and other recipients receive ....


----------



## Teager (26 Aug 2013)

Is it just me or do the responses seem very generic?


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Aug 2013)

Teager said:
			
		

> Is it just me or do the responses seem very generic?


Not quite as clear and concise as previous statements, for sure ....


> .... *We are here to deliver the care and support Veterans need, when they need it. That is our promise to Veterans. Always has been. Always will be.*


My guess:  the latest was probably more written by the bureaucracy than by the political folks.


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 Aug 2013)

As a blog follow-up, the Vets 'Budman makes the case that it makes economic AND military sense to ensure decent training of wounded warriors:


> .... Former Canadian Armed Forces members are well-trained and highly skilled, and have a great deal to offer to the Canadian workforce and economy. Capitalizing and leveraging this human capital resource by providing effective transition services makes a great deal of sense as a strategic reinvestment to strengthen Canada’s economy.
> 
> It also addresses a national security need in that the care Canada provides for its Veterans has a direct effect on the Canadian Armed Forces’ ability to recruit and retain the best that Canada has to offer, as well as on the morale of the men and women who serve. Both of these elements inevitably influence the Canadian Armed Forces’ ability to conduct operations both domestically and abroad. As George Washington said: _“The willingness with which our young people are likely to serve in any war, no matter how justified, shall be directly proportional to how they perceive veterans of early wars were treated and appreciated by our nation.”_ ....



A bit of a head's up, too....


> .... *Very shortly I will be publishing the New Veterans Charter Report and Actuarial Analysis*, which will provide key means of mitigating the economic loss of being released prematurely as a result of injury or illness by providing recommendations to Veterans Affairs Canada which, if implemented, would provide Veterans with positive opportunities for their future welfare ....


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Oct 2013)

This just in from the VAC Info-machine - highlights mine:


> The Honourable Julian Fantino, Minister of Veterans Affairs, visited *Humber College* today to highlight new changes that cut red tape and help improve Veterans’ career rebuilding success after they leave the military. He was joined at the announcement by Guy Parent, Canada’s Veterans Ombudsman. These changes give the more than 1,300 Veterans taking part in Veterans Affairs Canada’s vocational rehabilitation program greater flexibility to access the tools they need for their training, and will cut down on wait-times related to vocational assessments.
> 
> "The Harper Government is committed to supporting the individual needs of Veterans and their families to help them successfully transition to civilian life. As we celebrate National Family Week, we are proud to demonstrate our ongoing commitment to them through this new initiative," said Minister Fantino. "By taking this action, we are making it easier for transitioning Veterans to focus on what matters most: getting the training they need to lead successful lives and to apply their exceptional leadership to new challenges."
> 
> ...


----------



## Teager (9 Oct 2013)

So the VAC program looks way better than the SISIP program. I have a few questions though. If you do voc rehab through SISIP are you allowed to further your education through VAC with the program above? If the answer is no then why would anyone really take the SISIP program? IMO the SISIP voc rehab program should be scrapped.


----------



## adaminc (22 Oct 2013)

The Canadian Forces Members and Veterans Re-establishment and Compensation Regulations were amended on October 1st, so this report is sorta out of date.

Good news with the amendment though, for those who are doing VAC Vocational Assistance. The maximum amount for "tuition fees, books, computers and peripheral equipment, software, safety equipment, special clothing and tools" is no longer $20,000, it is now $75,800, as was already stated.

Section 15, Subsection 3 > http://laws.justice.gc.ca/eng/regulations/SOR-2006-50/FullText.html

I guess this means that those who now want to get retraining at University instead of the 2 year College they constantly push, can do it.


----------



## ArmyGuy99 (24 Oct 2013)

That's what my case manager said last week when I spoke to her.  Although I don't get to access it till 2015 when my sisip payments go away.  But she said that''ll be perfect as they "should" have all the bugs and kinks worked out by then. hahahaha  We'll see.

I'm definitely in this boat, I already have one College Diploma, and the CF got me a College Certificate.  I live in North Eastern Ontario, I'll barely make before taxes what I'm taking home now after taxes on disability.  With a University degree I can get my Nursing Degree and get back on track Salary wise or even hopefully get into the civilian Physician Assistant program up here and get back on track career wise too.

A much better outlook now for me and my family with this.  At least the morons in Ottawa finally got something right.


----------

